
Robert Scoble: I didn’t sexually harass women as I lacked power over them - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/robert-scoble-i-didnt-sexually-harass-women-as-i-lacked-power-over-them/
======
dragonwriter
That—more specifically the fact that he wasn't an employer—is a technically
accurate legal argument that he didn't do anything for which he would be
liable for sexual harassment.

OTOH, “sexual harassment” also is used to refer to the acts creating employer
liability even when committed by coworkers and third parties.

So, Scoble, though with imprecise phrasing, states a reason why he would not
be the legally liable party for sexual harassment claims based on his alleged
conduct, but not a reason that the conduct would not constitute (or be a
component of) harassment.

------
sharemywin
apparently it's all over the board:

[http://www.employees-lawyer.com/sexual-harassment-law-
califo...](http://www.employees-lawyer.com/sexual-harassment-law-california/)

~~~
sharemywin
Not all sexual touching in the workplace is sexual harassment, however.
Federal cases have suggested that a single instance of breast-grabbing is not
pervasive enough to constitute unlawful sexual harassment.18 It is not clear
whether this case would have turned out the same way if it had been brought in
a California court. But, the California Court of Appeal has held that two
separate incidents where a supervisor rubbed his arm against the victim’s
breast were insufficient to establish unlawful sexual harassment.19

